# Pre-Sales



## Tester80 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have recently been granted a PR to Australia. Planning to move in a few months. I have nearly 8 years experience as a Pre-Sales specialist for Server, storage solutions in an MNC in Sri Lanka.

I would like to start my career as a business Development Manager or as a Pre-Sales Specialist for Server + Storage solutions.

I am willing to start at a smaller system integrator or a business partner to gain local experience. What are my chances?

Thanks very much in advance


----------

